# Shrimp Boats



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't know if I have the correct forum but here goes. In what general area do you find the shrimp boats off of Venice? Going out this weekend and didn't know if they are way out by the rigs or close to shore. Just new to that sorta thing and was hoping for some advise.


----------



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

*shrimp boats*

We fished friday and went to the west delta area, there were probably 10-15 shrimp boats in a 10-15 mil area.We were in water 275-350 ft deep.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you. We were gonna try it Saturday, saw the radar that morning and decided there would be better days to make the trip.


----------

